# Campionato Italiano GT3: More Photos of Dindo Racing R8 GT3 in Magione



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We ran coverage of * the Campionato Italiano GT3 round at Magione * recently - Dindo Capello's other endeavor this summer when he's not racing Audi Sport's R15 TDI. 
We knew Magione was tight up against Le Mans, with Capello having raced the Magione round of the Italian GT3 series the day before flying to Le Mans for scrutineering last Monday. When we ran into Dindo there, he also pointed out he'll be back in the seat of his R8 LMS as early as this weekend. Crazy schedule.
In the meantime, Audi Sport Italia has released more photos from the Magione round. We've added them to our photo galleries and they can be found below.
* Full Story *


----------

